# All Uses for Zuchini, Summer Squash



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, decades ago we found out that we could use zucchini to make garlic dilled pickles one year when we were low on cucumbers, & tried it. 
You couldn't tell the difference if you closed your eyes. wow
So I was wondering how many uses there could be for summer squash.
Deep fried, pickles, cake, shredded, in salad, slaw, fermented in crock with cabbage or turnips. 
How many ways are there to use and preserve Zucchini & summer squash that are really good to eat, instead of getting tired of them and feeding them to the hogs???


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe Karen would sticky this post for the summer, because soon everyone is going to be dealing with the annual zucchini glut

One of my favorite things is zucchini pineapple jam
Ingredients
6 cups seeded, shredded, peeled zucchini
6 cups sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 can (20 ounces) crushed pineapple, undrained
1 package (6 ounces) strawberry gelatin
Directions
&#8226;In a large kettle, bring the zucchini and sugar to a boil. Boil and
stir constantly for 6 minutes. Add the lemon juice and pineapple;
cook and stir for 8 minutes. Add gelatin; stir for 1 minute. Remove
from the heat. Skim off any foam; fill jars or plastic containers.
Cool before covering with lids. Refrigerate up to 3 weeks. Yield:
8-1/2 cups.

I also like to add some shredded to my burgers, meatloaf and meatballs...makes them nice and moist, esp if you are using game meats like venison


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Zucchini Relish 

10 cups ground or grated zucchini 
3 cups diced onion 
5 tablespoons salt 
4 1/2 cups sugar 
1 tablespoon dry mustard 
3/4 teaspoon tumeric 
1 1/2 teaspoon celery seed 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar 
3/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1 red bell pepper, ground 
1 green bell pepper, ground 

Using coarse grinder, grind zucchini and onion. If large zucchini are used, remove seeds before grinding. Combine zucchini and onion with salt and let stand overnight in the refrigerator. Drain thoroughly. 

Combine sugar, dry mustard, turmeric, celery seed, pepper, vinegar and nutmeg. Cook over medium heat until it begins to thicken; then add ground bell peppers and cook on low heat for 30 minutes or until desired consistency is reached. 

Pour into pint jars, leaving 1/2 inch head space. Adjust lids. 

Process in boiling water for 15 minutes. 

Yield: 6 pints


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a thread from last year 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=361792 

:benice:


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I make mock crab cakes with mine. I am too lazy to google recipe but it is out there.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've made the mock crab cakes and the zuc. relish. The zuc. relish I've made for yrs. It is absolutely awesome on a hotdog and also great with pinto beans and cornbread. 
tyusclan momma


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I make an awesome zucchini parmesian bread - it's a quick bread, but savory instead of sweet.

I chunk up the summer squash, plus whatever other veggies are overabundant in the garden. Bake it in the oven with a jar of spaghetti sauce, with or without ground beef. Serve over pasta or rice.

Grate it up, saute with garlic, salt and pepper and lots of olive oil. Serve over pasta with shaky cheese. 

Roast it with other abundant garden veggies. Add a jar of chick peas, season with Italian dressing. Roast veggie salad.

Grate it. Mix into pancake batter and make zucchini pancakes.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

*Zucchini Relish*

Ingredients:
2 cups chopped zucchini (about 3 medium)
1 cup chopped onion (about 1 medium)
1/2 cup chopped sweet green pepper (1 small)
1/2 cup chopped sweet red pepper (1 small)
2 Tablespoons salt
1 3/4 cup sugar
1 cup cider vinegar
2 teaspoons celery seed
1 teaspoon mustard seed

Combine Zucchini, onion, green and red peppers; sprinkle with salt; 

cover with cold water. Let stand 2 hours. Drain; rinse and drain 

thoroughly. Combine remaining ingredients; bring to a boil. Add 

vegetables; simmer 10 minutes. Pack hot relish into hot jars, leaving 

1/4-inch headspace. Adjust 2 piece caps. Process 10 minutes in a 

boiling water canner. Yield: about 4 half-pints

THIS is AWESOME!!!
***This is from the HomesteadingToday forum


*Zucchini Crisp* 

Crisp Mixture:

4 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups light brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 pound butter or margarine (3 sticks)

Filling:

8 cups prepared zucchini (About 3-4 medium,which have been peeled, halved lengthwise, seeded and thinly sliced. I sometimes just grate them.)
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup Crisp Mixture (see above)
1 to 1 1/2 cups light brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg1 tablespoon cinnamon

To prepare the Crisp Mixture: 
In a large bowl, stir together the flour, brown sugar and salt . Using a pastry blender, cut in butter or margarine until mixture is crumbly; set aside.

To prepare the Filling:

In a large saucepan, over medium-high heat, cook the zucchini, lemon juice and vinegar together, stirring occasionally, until the zucchini is very tender, but still retains its shape. Stir in 1/2 cup of the prepared Crisp Mixture, and the brown sugar, nutmeg and salt. Simmer over low heat several minutes, stirring constantly, to allow the filling to thicken, and the flavors to blend.

Pat half of the remaining crisp mixture into a 9 x 13-inch pan. Spread the zucchini filling over the base. Sprinkle the rest of the crisp mixture evenly over the filling; press lightly. Bake at 375 degrees F for 30 minutes, or until bubbly hot throughout, and top is lightly browned.

Serve warm or cold. Very good with vanilla ice cream.
*Haven't tried this one yet

*Zucchini Pickles*
1 pound zucchini
1 small yellow onion
2 Tablespoons kosher salt
2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons crushed yellow and/or brown mustard seeds
Scant 1 teaspoon ground turmeric

1. Wash and trim the zucchini, then slice them one-sixteenth-inch thick; a mandolin works best. Slice the onion very thin as well. Combine the zucchini and onions in a large but shallow nonreactive bowl, add the salt and toss to distribute. Add a few ice cubes and cold water to cover, then stir to dissolve the salt.

2. After about 1 hour, taste and feel a piece of zucchini -- it should be slightly softened. Drain and pat dry.

3. Combine the vinegar, sugar, dry mustard, mustard seeds and turmeric in a small saucepan and simmer for 3 minutes. Set aside until just warm to the touch. (If the brine is too hot, it will cook the vegetables and make the pickles soft instead of crisp.)

4. Return the zucchini to a dry bowl and pour over the cooled brine. Stir to distribute the spices. Transfer the pickle to jars. Seal tightly and refrigerate for at least a day before serving to allow the flavors to mellow and permeate the zucchini, turning them a brilliant chartreuse color. 


*Fake Pineapple Recipe*

Ingredients:
4 qts. grated or diced zucchini
1 1/2
c. lemon juice
1 (46
oz.) can unsweetened pineapple
juice
3 c.
sugar

Directions:
Remove peeling and seeds from zucchini. Grate or dice. Mix all 

ingredients thoroughly and simmer 20 minutes. Stir frequently. Pour hot 

zucchini mixture into clean, sterilized jars and seal. Process 30 

minutes in hot water bath.


You can bread and fry them. Or you can sautÃ© them in olive oil or butter, onions, garlic and seasoning salt. Add them raw to salads. Toss them sliced in soups. Or even bake them like some sort of algratin casserole. Shred them and add a little egg, flour, salt and pepper and then fry. 

My all time fav is the relish, followed by frying.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I see I am needing to copy/paste/print some recipes here. My zucc's are prolific this year. 

One of my favorite ways to use zucchini and yellow squash is to shred them, and add to hushpuppy mix before frying. No recipe, its just a "til it looks right" kinda thing...

anette


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

PixieLou said:


> I make an awesome zucchini parmesian bread - it's a quick bread, but savory instead of sweet.
> .


Pixielou, could you PLEASE post this recipe!!
:grin:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I shred it and add it to tomato sauce to stretch it out.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Zucchini-Parmesan Bread

Whisk together:
1/3 c. olive oil
1/3 c. milk
2 eggs

Sift together:
2 c. flour 
2 tsp. baking powder
1-1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper

Then stir in 1 c. grated parmesan cheese 
and 1 medium zucchini, grated

Then add the wet ingredients

1 loaf pan, greased and floured
375 degrees for 60-70 minutes

Notes: I typically sub 1/2 c. whole wheat flour for part of the white flour
For the cheese - buy the pre-shredded parmesan from the deli. Kraft (as well as other brands) makes it - it comes in a ziploc type bag with all the other shredded cheeses. It's not worth getting the expensive stuff that you shred yourself. But the canned stuff makes the bread taste chalky and dry.

I usually double the recipe and freeze one loaf. I've also baked them up in muffin tins, and serve them kinda like biscuits.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

NostalgicGranny said:


> *Fake Pineapple Recipe*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 qts. grated or diced zucchini
> ...


Does this really taste like pineapple? Thinking I could use it in lieu of canned crushed pineapple when baking?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It is similar, but not exact. I do like it, though. I add some pineapple extract to make it taste more like pineapple.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Lucy - what do you use it for?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...thank you for those recipes!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

PixieLou I don't like pineapple so I can't really say, but I can tell you the grandkids ate it like crazy and begged me to send them each home with a jar of their own.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> Maybe Karen would sticky this post for the summer, because soon everyone is going to be dealing with the annual zucchini glut
> 
> One of my favorite things is zucchini pineapple jam
> Ingredients
> ...


Was wondering, can I freeze this?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Just replying so I remember to come back when the summer's crop starts coming in and I'm wondering what the heck I'm going to do with it all.  

Usually I grate it into sauces and pasta dishes so DH doesn't know it's there. LOL! 

And then of course foil packs on the grill with mushrooms are a hit for me and the kids, but that doesn't help _preserve_ it any.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

stirfamily said:


> Was wondering, can I freeze this?


to be honest with you , I waterbath can it. Never froze, but Im sure it will work.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I shred it and add it to tomato sauce to stretch it out.


Why would you want to stretch out the zucchini? Aren't your plants producing enough?

That zuccini relish is awesome. We stuff & bake them, bread & fry them, fry with onions, and last year I dried some and still had too much, pulled the plants we were sooooo sick of zucchini.

HF


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

If you like mushrooms. Take sliced Zucchini, or yellow straight or gooseneck squash, sliced onions, and a pack of fresh mushrooms. Put in a pot with a little water, salt and pepper you like and steam for a little while, it sure don't take long, aand WOW a really great quick dish without grease or oil, and a flavor out of this world, I also quarter a few fresh picked ripe tomatoes in it every now and then, it is simply wonderful and so fast.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> Maybe Karen would sticky this post for the summer, because soon everyone is going to be dealing with the annual zucchini glut
> 
> One of my favorite things is zucchini pineapple jam
> Ingredients
> ...


Hi this sounds really good. Could you can it also instead of putting it into the fridge?
thank you in advance.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

sweet_mae said:


> Hi this sounds really good. Could you can it also instead of putting it into the fridge?
> thank you in advance.


I always waterbath can it. But that is not reccommended, so its up to you


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I shred it and mix it into lasagna, meatloaf, tacos and sloppy joes. I also can it so that I can puree it and mix into gravies, sauces, mac and cheese, noodle casseroles etc.

I'm going to have to try the pineapple recipe, that sounds interesting(and cheaper than regular pineapple).


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

NostalgicGranny said:


> *Zucchini Relish*
> 
> *Fake Pineapple Recipe*
> 
> ...




Okay, I did this.... And DH's grandsons (who are somewhat picky eaters) absolutely love it. I canned mine in halfpints, just in case, and they eat a jar at a time.

Now, a question... DH and I both closely monitor our sugar intake. He's a diabetic, and Im at risk. So could this be done without the added sugar??? As it is, we cannot eat it, but with no added sugar, I think we could in moderation. 

Still kinda new to canning, so appreciate all the help I can get.

anette


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Zuchini Salsa
10 cups zuchini (peeled and shredded)
4 onions- chopped
2 green peppers- chopped
2 red peppers- chopped
1/4 c pickling salt
1TBS pickling salt
2 TBS dry mustard
1 TBS garlic (we use a bit more) crushed
2 TBS cumin
2 TBS cilantro
2 C vinegar (white)
1/3 C brown sugar
1 TBS red pepper flakes
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp pepper
5 C chopped tomatoes
12 oz tomato paste

Day 1- combine zuchini, onions peppers and salt. mix and let stand overnight
Day 2- rine and drain well, add everything else and simmer for 15 min. HWB 15 min (I pressure canned for 15 min) 
Note: I also put some yellow squash in to for color. Doesn't change the flavor.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Zuc Pineapple jam/ relish recipe I got from 7thSwan last year is excellent mixed with horseradish and used as a dip


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

MOCK CRAB CAKES (USE ZUCCHINI) 

2 1/2 c. zucchini, peeled and grated
1 egg, beaten
1 tbsp. melted butter
1 tsp. Old Bay seasoning
1/2 tsp. prepared mustard
1 1/2 c. Italian bread crumbs
1 sm. onion, chopped fine
Salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 c. Italian bread crumbs
1 tbsp. green pepper, chopped fine
1 tbsp. mayonnaise (optional)

Mix all well. Shape into patties as for (real crab cakes). Roll in read crumbs. Fry until golden brown or bake in high (500 degree oven) on an oiled cookie sheet. If mixture is too soft, add bread crumbs. 

My family can't even tell the difference. Enjoy, Reb


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My most favorite dish for zucchini is to start some "Coconut" oil getting hot and add some "minced" garlic. Let the garlic just "begin" to cook so you can smell the aroma; then stir in some sliced zucchini, plop a lid on it and simmer for about 5 min or less at low-medium temp.

Most favorite dish for straight-neck yellow squash is to slice about 1/4" thick, salt/pepper to taste and coat both sides with yellow, stone-ground cornmeal. (Have your Olive Oil getting hot at "medium" during this time.) Now add the coated, sliced squash to the hot cooking oil and cook about 3 minutes on each side. Take them out and place on paper towel (on serving plate) for the oil to seap off. 

My most favorite dish using the "flowers" is: Take the "male" flowers, wash well and place in refrigerator to stay in good condition while you mix up the following items, i.e. Red Salmon with egg and a little cornmeal. Stuff this mixture into each flower and fold all the ends together. Hold the folded parts while you roll this into a mixture of choice (I like a mixture of flour/cornmeal/coconut oil.). Gently lay into medium hot Peanut Oil and only brown on both sides.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Reb said:


> MOCK CRAB CAKES (USE ZUCCHINI)
> 
> 2 1/2 c. zucchini, peeled and grated
> 1 egg, beaten
> ...


I do something similar but without the bay seasoning. Grate, add flour, eggs, and a few spices then fry. You can do that with Okra too if you chop it up in a food chopper. 



anette said:


> Okay, I did this.... And DH's grandsons (who are somewhat picky eaters) absolutely love it. I canned mine in halfpints, just in case, and they eat a jar at a time.
> 
> Now, a question... DH and I both closely monitor our sugar intake. He's a diabetic, and Im at risk. So could this be done without the added sugar??? As it is, we cannot eat it, but with no added sugar, I think we could in moderation.
> 
> anette


I really don't know if you can do it with out the sugar. I would think with all the lemon juice it would be sour. And you can't reduce the lemon juice or you are changing the acidity of the product.


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

HappyFarmer said:


> Why would you want to stretch out the zucchini? Aren't your plants producing enough?
> 
> That zuccini relish is awesome. We stuff & bake them, bread & fry them, fry with onions, and last year I dried some and still had too much, pulled the plants we were sooooo sick of zucchini.
> 
> HF



Pretty sure they're saying they use the zucchini to stretch out their tomato sauce, not their zucchini.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently made a veggie lasagna where instead of noodles you thinly slice zucchini longways to make a "noodle" and otherwise make like normal. My only suggestion would be to cut back on the sauce or blend it with something like tomato paste because it was a bit wet


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I do a version of the mock crab cakes too. It's grated zucchini, bread crumbs, Greek seasoning and egg. I make the cakes and we put them in warmed pitas with tzatziki. I love making that because it uses up zucchini and cucumber in the same meal. It's even better when we have fresh tomatoes to add to our pitas.


----------

